# Suggestions for new high end build.



## Sixer (May 5, 2009)

Hello there,

I am looking to build a new high ending gaming pc. My budget is most likely around $2500-$3000. Looking for an Intel/Nvidia build. Will most likely only be used for gaming. I am also looking for maybe a 4TB HDD and a large SSD (not sure on the size yet). I'm basically only looking for the rig, I pretty much have all the other essentials (monitors, keyboards, etc.). I also live in the desert (Israel) so I will also need a good cooling system.

I am also going to be saving up for 2-3 months, so are there any new parts I should be keeping an eye out for?

Thanks in advanced!

P.S: Bonus point for style (not essential though)


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

Check this link out = http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2017-a-668661.html


----------



## Sixer (May 5, 2009)

DBCooper said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Check this link out = http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2017-a-668661.html


Thanks for the reply,

I took a look at that and was hoping that maybe there are some more "beefier" builds. If not, I can probably just switch a couple items out on that list. It's just when it comes to choosing hardware for a PC, I'm not really to saavy in this field.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

What's the intended purpose of a "beefier" build? CAD, Server, Gaming, ...?


----------



## Sixer (May 5, 2009)

SpywareDr said:


> What's the intended purpose of a "beefier" build? CAD, Server, Gaming, ...?


It's mainly for gaming (probably like %90 gaming). Again, I don't have to much knowledge on this subject so if you guys say that the specs in the link above is recommended, I'll bite.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you want to go beyond our suggestions (and have money to burn), go to a specialty builder like Maingear and then duplicate their specs. You could spend as much on a fancy case as a whole computer costs.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sixer said:


> It's mainly for gaming (probably like %90 gaming). Again, I don't have to much knowledge on this subject so if you guys say that the specs in the link above is recommended, I'll bite.


The builds listed in the build guide are for gaming. The $1000 Intel build would be perfect for you to use here.



Corday said:


> If you want to go beyond our suggestions (and have money to burn), go to a specialty builder like Maingear and then duplicate their specs. You could spend as much on a fancy case as a whole computer costs.


Maingear has very expensive computers and I personally disagree with using a builder when you can build a PC yourself.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

https://www.falcon-nw.com/


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Nice site Doc, looks like "top shelf"!


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks, and yes, excellent machines.


----------

